# Looking for studio or 1 bedroom apartment



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I will be working in Johannesburg soon and I am looking for studio or 1 bedroom. My office will be around Randburg area, so where should I stay and how much is the rental?

This is the first time I will be traveling from Singapore to SA, so I will need all the help I can get.

Thanks


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be working in Johannesburg soon and I am looking for studio or 1 bedroom. My office will be around Randburg area, so where should I stay and how much is the rental?
> 
> ...


Hi There, enjoy ur stay in SA, U gonna luv it over there...

Check out property for rent on www.property24.co.za
i hope u will find something nice in that area.

Cheers
Anu


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Anu,

Thanks so much for the information. Where will be safer for me to stay as I am single lady working in SA, Randburg. 

Where are the good places to visit in Jo burg over weekend?

=)


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. Where will be safer for me to stay as I am single lady working in SA, Randburg.
> 
> ...


Hi OceanLuv,

I feel Sandton is quite safe place, though all complex have electric security system, so not too much to worry abt, just keep your car locked while driving around, look for place in Sandton (it expensive), Braynston, Even Randburg is good, and my personal favorite is Sandton  

Oh ya u must have car there, as traveling by public transport is not safe at all, at least for foreigners.

Oh jhb is happening place for night animals, if u one u will find so many clubs and pubs... My personal favorite in Manhattan at rivonia square. 
There are lots of malls for u do to shopping, Casino, and movie halls.

There are so many places to see near jhb, but I guess it will good or u to go there and make few friends... before heading to explore Jhb.

Hope u gonna like that lovely country 

Cheers
Anu


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Anu,

Yes, I am sure I will enjoyed SA! Just wondering of my spouse will get any visa for his stay in SA if I am holding work permit?

Thanks. =)


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> Yes, I am sure I will enjoyed SA! Just wondering of my spouse will get any visa for his stay in SA if I am holding work permit?
> 
> Thanks. =)


Ofcourse he can come on dependent VISA. I had few freinds whose patners were there on dependent VISA, Though i m not sure if he can work there.


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

So any idea if I can keep dog in the SA apartment? I am planning to bring my dog over.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> So any idea if I can keep dog in the SA apartment? I am planning to bring my dog over.


Not all complex allow Pets, So u need to check on rules abt pets before moving in.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> So any idea if I can keep dog in the SA apartment? I am planning to bring my dog over.


Like inMorning Side village estate and San Marino i saw people having cats...
and Grayston drive they have BIIIIIIIIIG board saying pets not allowed....

By the way all these complex are in Sandton


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Anu,

I hope you dont mind to share with me how much is your rental? I am negotiating the salary with my company and I will be paying my own accommodation so if the rental is too high in SA, I will not be able to go.

Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> Hey Anu,
> 
> I hope you dont mind to share with me how much is your rental? I am negotiating the salary with my company and I will be paying my own accommodation so if the rental is too high in SA, I will not be able to go.
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful.


Hi There, 

I was there one year back, and that time for single bedroom flat my company was paying 7K and for Doble bed room Flat they were paying around 14K-16K... But that was in Sandton.. and Sadton is expensive....

But inother areas you can get places quite cheap.. Do one thing check out property for rent on property24.co.za , you will get idea of rates there.

Hope this information help!!

Cheers
Anu


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Anu,

Yes, you have been most helpful. I will start to look around for the nice place to stay in. Not sure if the living expense is high in SA? How much is breakfast, lunch and dinner?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oceanluv said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> Yes, you have been most helpful. I will start to look around for the nice place to stay in. Not sure if the living expense is high in SA? How much is breakfast, lunch and dinner?


Eating out can be very expensive in SA, i'll say it's good to have breakfast and dinner at home and if possible u can take lunch box...

Most of teh company has good canteen facility. Like mine was having excellent canteen....

So breakfast was coming around 10-15 Rands and Lunch was cominh around 25-30 Rands.

I know mostly abt Indian(1 nice meal around 100 Rands) restourants and MacDonalds( 1 combo was of 29 Rands ) and Debonairs( Not sure but i guess some where around 50 Rands )

But u get different kind of food... Indian, chinese, Portuguess, Italian, labonese etc etc.. if u get good company there.. definately u gonna enjoy ur stay...

hope this helps 

Cheers
Anu


----------



## bovinerebel (Jul 8, 2008)

S.A is very cheap in my opinion. There's no need to look for a tiny place to live in , as 3 bedroom townhouses with a garden etc are very affordable to rent.


----------



## bovinerebel (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as eating out goes , I still think S.A is very cheap in this area. For a nice meal at a good restuarant you needn't pay much more than 70-100 rand per head. Of course that's mid range and cheaper and more luxurious options are all there for you too. Food from the supermarket although recently inflated like anywhere else is still very cheap compared to just about anywhere non third world. South Africa exists in the twilight between first and third worlds , so variety of experience is exceptional.


----------



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey..thanks for much for the information, it is really helpful. 

I am set to reach Johannesburg in mid October and I am looking forward so much.

Just wondering if there are any international school for children which requires volleyball coach?


----------

